# Any use for old DVR's?



## Paladin369 (Aug 19, 2007)

Just upgraded again, have three older DVR's, are they useful for anything? 

Thank you


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Paladin369 said:


> Just upgraded again, have three older DVR's, are they useful for anything?
> 
> Thank you


Fond Memories


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Paladin369 said:


> Just upgraded again, have three older DVR's, are they useful for anything?
> 
> Thank you


Depending on the models, maybe little or alot. What models?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's safe to assume these were in DirecTV's system as owned, not leased right? Just making sure


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

Door stops!


----------



## Paladin369 (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes, they are all owned not leased.
Models # are:
Samsung SIR-S4040R
DirecTV R10 (TIVO)
DirecTV HR10-250 (TIVO)

Thank you, Have a good day


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Well the HR10-250 has a pretty good ATSC tuner. But to use it, it would have to be active on the account.

Otherwise pop out the hard drives and use them in a computer. However, since they were heavily used, they might not last too long.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It can be recycled.

http://www.epa.gov/waste/conserve/materials/ecycling/donate.htm

Mike


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Use them to weight down a body you want to get rid of :lol:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I have an R-10 (Tivo) unit should anyone be interested.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Sink 'em and build a reef for coral to grow on


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I used an old receiver to prop up a shelf once. Recycling is probably better though.

Mike


----------



## Paladin369 (Aug 19, 2007)

OK, I get it, I took out the hard drives, dropped them off at a local recycling drive thay had at a church.

Have a good day


----------

